# Application Virtualization Error?



## whipat56 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi!
Only just recently, whenever I try to open a Word (I have a 2010 trial) document, this error pops us:

Application Virtualization Error
The Application Virtualization Client could not launch the application you requested.
The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. 
Please see the application event log for more detail.

Error Code: 46027CF-05503235-000036B1

I have Windows XP, by the way (just ask if more info is needed!). 
Every help site I've found is too technological and confusing for me to understand what I need to do. I've re-done normal.dot, and I tried re-installing it, but it won't work. 

Help, please? ;~; Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it a trial version or the beta version? If the beta version then has expired.


----------



## whipat56 (Nov 18, 2010)

It's a trial.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

See if this helps:

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/90549f48-92ea-42df-9fa4-9875a1917175/


----------

